# blue water



## recdog (Apr 2, 2008)

Blue water seems to be pushing south. Hiltons is showing dirty brown water as far south as Horn Mt.and seems to be pushing out further every day. My Hiltons only goes east as far as the double nipple . Anybody know if its any better to the east of that? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It's beautiful at the squiggles, spur, double wings. Pretty much anything southeast of the nipple.


----------



## recdog (Apr 2, 2008)

thanx!!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

No problem. Just wish I was fishing this weekend.


----------



## Dirty South (May 31, 2013)

Lets all get together and and go out there at once and try to blow it back north!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

7 days until the international!! 👍


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Scruggspc said:


> No problem. Just wish I was fishing this weekend.



Me too. No ride.


To me it looks like a lot fresh water mixing in it from the mississippi out to the west and at the rigs. It doesn't play out until you get over to the spur area or just west of there. It looked like a good wahoo break in there yesterday.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> No problem. Just wish I was fishing this weekend.


I thought you had a crew for outboard classic?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Hope it sticks. Got a few trips in the next two weeks


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

cliff k said:


> I thought you had a crew for outboard classic?


No I did not find one. Are you fishing?


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah, ill be there.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck and catch'em up.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

SCRUGGS, I talked with chad at harts this morning i think don' count it out yet i'am on the 24 cape with him " LIKES IT RUFF " we're planing on heading out tomorrow will let ya'll know what happens


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Scruggspc said:


> Good luck and catch'em up.


 
check pm


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Scruggspc said:


> No I did not find one. Are you fishing?





finsandhorns said:


> SCRUGGS, I talked with chad at harts this morning i think don' count it out yet i'am on the 24 cape with him " LIKES IT RUFF " we're planing on heading out tomorrow will let ya'll know what happens


Is chad fishing the classic?


----------

